
StackOverflow is full of children (2014) - pvsukale3
https://sethvargo.com/stackoverflow-is-full-of-children/
======
voidz
This is a story from 2014 that, in my opinion, doesn't contribute much today.
There has been somewhat of a trend to post negative feedback on StackOverflow,
but a) most posts are from 2015 and earlier, and b) many commenters on HN,
luckily, do demonstrate an ability to focus on positive aspects.

Trolls (like the serial downvoter from this 2014 post) gon' be trolls. Let's
not get into more of the conflict and drama, especially where it concerns
bygones; SO also brings many, many good things to the Internet.

